# Knives ghosted by ups



## Dirt (Mar 9, 2017)

Knives disappeared via ups during the move really bummed this is why I shipped not flew with them. Anyway my insurance is 2k on the package I lost a western handle Kato 150 petty AS takeda honesuki 240 ginga gyouto 240 wat pro 300 gengbu aakimaru. The question is it an a) affordable b) timely to just get sinichi to make knives? I've never dealt with him directly. Otherwise anyone know anything relative I could fill out from various vendors fine with Multiple orders just trying to expedite this. More eyes ya know.
KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)? 150-180petty 175~honesuki 300~ sakimaru/yanagiba

Are you right or left handed?
Right
Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
WA preferred 
What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
150-180mm petty 175~ honesuki 300ishmm sakimaru yanagiba
Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
No.
What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?1600 total



KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
Pro
What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
Petty- offboard mostly meat fab some veg cleaning 
Honesuki-breaking, meat fab, service knife
Yanagiba/saki seafood fab
What knife, if any, are you replacing?
150 AS Petty
175mm honesuki
300mm sakimaru
Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)do vary a bit but most often pinch

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.) Slive, push cut chop

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
Timely arrival and within budget
Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?idgaf

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
Heavy heavy heavy can think and round a choil myseldf
Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
Idgaf
Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?

Could sharpen daily but would like to go with the less is more ideaology

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
Poly at work endgrain at home
Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
Yes
If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)
No
Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.) No


----------



## valgard (Mar 9, 2017)

Send Shinichi an email with what you want, he probably has 240 Pro in stock (http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/pro/) but if you have specific requirements he will give you a quote. He is very easy to deal with and very responsive to emails. The Wat Pro 240 is 34000 JPY + shipping. Others may chime in with options for you.


----------



## dwalker (Mar 9, 2017)

If Watanabe is not in stock and you can't wait, JNS has the Toyama in stock. You may find it similar to the Wat. Last knife I bought from Watanabe that he had to make took about 2 months. Once it shipped, it got to GA in 6 days.


----------

